# Flooding in my barn Grrrr!!!



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

We had another snow storm last friday that gave us another foot of snow.THEN...yesterday and today it warmed up and melted it all plus it rained heavy last night so now my yard,basement,AND inside of my barn is flooded!! :veryangry: My poor goats I had to scoop as much water and everything out of the barn.It was awful!! I laid down some stall dry and piled on shavings to soak up some of the water (We have dirt floors) :angry: It was a mess! THEN...while I'm trying to dump the old bedding I get stuck in the mud.My wheelbarrow was stuck and so was my boots. :veryangry: I had to just dump everything right on the spot and get myself and wheelbarrow out of the mud.Did I mention I'm 4 months pregnant and don't move around so well :sigh: Took everything out of me! Now I'm just plum tired but atleast my girls are dry and out of the mud.Looks like I'm gonna need to raise the floors in there to keep water from getten in.Another project :roll: Ok sorry I needed to vent. :tears:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy how frustrating


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Sound's like our house and yard in the spring!! Only dry place is the goat house! Hopefully it wont be that bad this year seeing's how we didn't get much snow. Take a deep breath and a warm bath!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my condolences, how awful, especially being pregnant yourself.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I hope this is the worst of it but winter aint over just yet and then we got spring which is a muddy mess.Least I have one dry pen for kidding time.Gonna go threw a ton of shavings next few months trying to keep things dry! I'm overly paranoid about these things and I like clean dry bedding for them to lay down on


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hog fuel really helps..


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Flooding in the garage today here... GRRR couple inches of water but we have it stopped for now. I feel your pain! This weather BITES!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry  I know how you feel, used to have flooding issues all the time when I was a kid <we lived by a river that always flooded>, and then a house we had always flooded in the basement and we'd have to clean that mess up...not fun.
We have had some issues with water pooling up in the goat pen, and flooding one section of the barn. Hubby worked on the barn,but we never had any real heavy rains again so we didn't know if it worked. The rain water seeped in one section and it's not flooded, but soupy wet. It's a great big stall so the mama and twins are safe and dry on the other side of the stall. Tomorrow I get to muck the wet stuff out....YIPPIE! NOT.

I"m sure you've heard this a zillion times, but just be careful with being preggo. Very easy to over do it! Make hubby do the mucking!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

well it got down to the teens last night and its about all froze over for now.Suppose to warm up to the 40s again today so its gonna all melt and same ol problem all over.Come on summer!!!! I have to beg my husband to do anything in the barn.Took me 5hrs to muck it out last week.We had to sell our horse cus I couldn't handle all the work and after she left I tackled the whole barn with the help of my two oldest boys that is. He come out once and was tip toeing threw the barn and told him just to go inside ya pansy! He's a born and bred city boy and even though we have owned livestock for the past 7years together,he still doesn't involve himself much.
Only thing my husband will do for the goats is the disbudding.I can do it but I wont tell him that heehee Pray this weather gets better for everyone.I know it's driven me up the wall


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry about the flooding....that must be just horrible....  :hug:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Water is all dried up in there now.Yiiipppeee! I bought more shavings and some bales of straw and layered it on.Goats were so happy they were jumping all over the place.I'm haven dirt hauled in to raise the floors in there.Hoping that will fix the problem.Don't want that happening EVER again!


----------

